# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  The proposed new database owner is already a user in the database.

## Sheila

Any idea what is this error that I am getting when trying to change the db owner of the database as sa.Currently owner is different than sa.


Server: Msg 15110, Level 16, State 1, Procedure sp_changedbowner, Line 46
The proposed new database owner is already a user in the database.

----------


## Sundar

A user of a database cannot be its owner and vice versa. Drop the user in question first from the said database and then change the owner. You can use either : 
sp_dropuser OR sp_revokedbaccess

Regards.


------------
Sheila at 12/3/2001 6:57:56 PM

Any idea what is this error that I am getting when trying to change the db owner of the database as sa.Currently owner is different than sa.


Server: Msg 15110, Level 16, State 1, Procedure sp_changedbowner, Line 46
The proposed new database owner is already a user in the database.

----------

can we drop sa from db?


------------
Sundar at 12/4/2001 9:52:42 AM

A user of a database cannot be its owner and vice versa. Drop the user in question first from the said database and then change the owner. You can use either : 
sp_dropuser OR sp_revokedbaccess

Regards.


------------
Sheila at 12/3/2001 6:57:56 PM

Any idea what is this error that I am getting when trying to change the db owner of the database as sa.Currently owner is different than sa.


Server: Msg 15110, Level 16, State 1, Procedure sp_changedbowner, Line 46
The proposed new database owner is already a user in the database.

----------

AS &#34;SA&#34; is System Administrator he already has access writes to any databases including system databases Nobody can take away these rights and grant him back.

     Usually we get this kind of error when the user is already added as the user of certain database and U are trying to make him as the owner of the same database where he is aready the ordinary user, in that case delete that user from users list of that database and  run the sp_changedbowner then U should be able to accomplish Ur task of changing  the db owner.

------------
Sheila at 12/3/2001 6:57:56 PM

Any idea what is this error that I am getting when trying to change the db owner of the database as sa.Currently owner is different than sa.


Server: Msg 15110, Level 16, State 1, Procedure sp_changedbowner, Line 46
The proposed new database owner is already a user in the database.

----------

